# FM and Hep C



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm going to post this here too. I went in to the doctor to be checked for FM. Came home with elevated Rheumatoid Factor, ANA and surprise, Hep C (which I got from my husband).I finally got an appointment with a specialist, but not until October. I see info on a link between FM and Hep C, unfortunately I also see one between Hep A and B vaccinations and Chronic Fatigue. I'm in the middle of those vaccinations right now, and everything seems a bit flared up.Anyway, just wondering if anyone here has both FM and Hep going on.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmm, interesting about the link with Hep A and B vaccinations. I had those shots approximately 5 or 6 years ago. I don't have Hep, but I did get those vaccinations, and later became very ill, and continue ill to this day. That's wild!


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, of course, you can find just about anything on the internet anyway, but it is interesting that you can find all sorts of info on these vaccinations being studied for any relationship to MS and Chronic Fatigue.I dont know if they're going to make my arthritis/FM or whatever it is symptoms any worse, but I hope not.


----------

